# Cant get hard with her.



## Twice (Mar 31, 2013)

Ok so my GF ang I were separated for two years while she tried on several different pairs of boots.

She found they weren't as sexy as her old pair of shoes (11 years), and called me up and wanted to try again and so we gave it a try....

First night was over the moon... Great sex. 

Next night, lots of hot and heavy foreplay and then at the exact moment of penetration everything goes LIMP...nothing...no boner...shrinkage!

Shocking...never happened before... Lots of discussion followed.I'm embarrassed. She's second guessing the decision to try again.

Next night, same thing... At the moment of peek excitement LIMP...

Week goes by and we try again... I come home and the lights are low...candles are on...sexy nighty etc etc, BIG HARD ****...successful intercourse.... Relief it worked!!!

Week goes by and just tonight we dine...drink, light candles , get naked and at the moment of glory...LIMP... 

WTF... Am I not in love? Does she not " do it for me" anymore...
What is my Di*k telling me that my brain dosent get???

See my other threads for the back story...

Seriously, I am looking for what's buried in my brain that is telling my organs to bail out...


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

Gee, what could it be? I know! How about your schwanz knows you're trying to stick it inside an unrepentant cheater...


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Not sure how the cheating label gets applied when they had broken up. But the point you make is dead on I think.

OP, you mentioned that your GF left you, dated around and then came back to you. Are you doubting her sincerity? Do you lack trust in her true feelings for you? Do you suspect she will once again go to try on some other new shoes?

Can Stress and Anxiety Cause Erectile Dysfunction?

Read the link and a visit to the doc would probably be wise just to rule out any physiological causes.

Not sure how often this has to happen but most docs hand out scrips for Viagara like candy.


----------



## MSP (Feb 9, 2012)

Anon Pink said:


> Not sure how the cheating label gets applied when they had broken up.


Start HERE. And then, if you need to, work through a dozen similiar threads by Twice. I nearly get ED just reading his threads.


----------



## Twice (Mar 31, 2013)

In January I met another lady that pushed all my sex buttons... She and I dated for three months. Sex as spectacular... We were unbelivably physically from the first moment we met.

I know it's not a physical ailment... I know it's my brain screaming at me not to start again with my xgf.

Just wanted to see if there were others here on TAM who experienced the same...


----------



## murphy5 (May 1, 2014)

knowing you are plan C, or plan D, with this woman....I can see why you would shy away. Your body remembers. 

I got really ill _in high school_ drinking Gin back in the day. To this day, decades later, I will not drink gin! My brain remembers how the Gin hurt me, and will not allow me to enjoy it, or crave it,...so I don't


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

In this case thinking with your d!ck might be a good thing. It is trying to tell you something. Listen.


----------



## Stevenj (Mar 26, 2014)

Whenever I happen to be sitting around the tv with my family a commercial pops up for Cialis - erectile dysfunction. The commercial recommends to see your doctor and then gives a bazillion other disclaimers. Have you ever seen that commercial?


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

We normally say trust your gut, I guess you should trust your.....

Your body is reacting to the emotional pain she has cause, you need to evaluate if she is worth it. If she is you may want to look into counseling.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## I Don't Know (Oct 8, 2013)

Without digging through several old threads, I'm just going to say, she left you, screwed a few other guys, and came back. 

Left you. Screwed other guys.

Left you. Screwed other guys.

You haven't (and I wouldn't ever if it were me) forgiven her. You are still hurt and feel like her safety net. Nobody wants to be the safety net. She makes your pecker sad!


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

Your story is a very depressing read. Yes, your body is telling you something. Listen.


----------



## 6301 (May 11, 2013)

Look. If it ain't there, then it ain't there. You can't wish for an erection and "poof' it's there. You get one when the woman your with turns you on.

Now a lot of times, it wont work if you going through some stress or have a lot on your mind. 

Would it be fair to ask that you still have a ton of questions to ask her about the breakup that haven't been answered?

Maybe before you lie down with her, you should have a sit down with her and get it all out in the open.


----------



## Tango (Sep 30, 2012)

Twice said:


> Ok so my GF ang I were separated for two years while she tried on several different pairs of boots.
> 
> She found they weren't as sexy as her old pair of shoes (11 years), and called me up and wanted to try again and so we gave it a try....
> 
> ...


I my h tried on several pairs of shoes (especially separated shoes)before deciding that he wanted this old boot I'd not be slopping wet for him.


----------



## OhGeesh (Jan 5, 2010)

Twice said:


> Ok so my GF ang I were separated for two years while she tried on several different pairs of boots.
> 
> She found they weren't as sexy as her old pair of shoes (11 years), and called me up and wanted to try again and so we gave it a try....
> 
> ...


Buy Viagra and call it a day!! It's more fun anyway


----------



## richie33 (Jul 20, 2012)

Your penis is telling you " run Forest run!!!"


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

Maybe it's that she's thinking that you are like a switch: off (when she doesn't need you) on (when she needs you.) When women get depersonalized like that, they have trouble being aroused. I don't think it's any different for men. Just because you used to get aroused by her all the time, means that you didn't have the full facts about how she sees men. In other words, she doesn't realize that it takes 1 plus 1 to make a relationship, not whatever man suits her best, she will pick. Anyhow, whatever the opposite of a misogynist is, I'd guess she is that. You have been put in a bin called man. Your d*ck is refusing to play along. It wants to be so much more than that.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Homemaker_Numero_Uno said:


> Maybe it's that she's thinking that you are like a switch: off (when she doesn't need you) on (when she needs you.) When women get depersonalized like that, they have trouble being aroused. I don't think it's any different for men. Just because you used to get aroused by her all the time, means that you didn't have the full facts about how she sees men. In other words, she doesn't realize that it takes 1 plus 1 to make a relationship, not whatever man suits her best, she will pick. Anyhow, *whatever the opposite of a misogynist is*, I'd guess she is that. You have been put in a bin called man. Your d*ck is refusing to play along. It wants to be so much more than that.


Misandrist


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

GusPolinski said:


> Misandrist


Thank you, that's it.
Sexual objectification of men, and so forth.
It's not okay. OP deserves better. His d*ck knows this. It wants a BJ from someone who cares about what it's attached to. This is normal. Maybe culture and society has told OP that it's abnormal, that a man should want sex all the time so long as there is a woman available who is deemed 'desirable'. So, culture and society are wrong...d*ck is right.


----------



## xakulax (Feb 9, 2014)

So your back with your ex girlfriend who cheated on you and you don't understanding why little guy doesn't want to boldly go where someone's probably already gone before :scratchhead:



Maybe you should listen and move on.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

The **** is intelligent. I guess if shes way into you and you have a super.erection as a result, great. Being compartementalized or objectified will not let the.guy.have alot of motivation. Plus this one cheated on you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

captain willy knows she a $hit bird.


----------



## soulseer (Jul 26, 2013)

If Mr Fussy doesnt want her he will only give you more and more grief till you find something that he likes.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## barbados (Aug 30, 2012)

Twice said:


> Ok so my GF ang I were separated for two years while she tried on several different pairs of boots.
> 
> She found they weren't as sexy as her old pair of shoes (11 years), and called me up and wanted to try again and so we gave it a try....
> 
> ...


She was second guessing because you went limp, even after having great sex the first night.

Wow, she's a keeper !


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

I've always has periodic malfunction ever since I can remember, even since when I was a kid. When I was an athlete. Even as a bachelor and I would do myself, there were times it just wasn't working that great.

Now I've been married to a high drive woman for a year and it works 85%-90% of the time. Maybe one or two malfunctions out of 12. So it's not an issue, but just reinforces the fact that we men are not machines. Except James brown and Wilt Chamberlain.

Dude, don't worry about it unless it's like a lot. I also agree with the rest of posters, she doesn't sound like a keeper and might be adding to the problem


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

jorgegene said:


> I've always has periodic malfunction ever since I can remember, even since when I was a kid. When I was an athlete. Even as a bachelor and I would do myself, there were times it just wasn't working that great.
> 
> Now I've been married to a high drive woman for a year and it works 85%-90% of the time. Maybe one or two malfunctions out of 12. So it's not an issue, but just reinforces the fact that we men are not machines. Except James brown and Wilt Chamberlain.
> 
> Dude, don't worry about it unless it's like a lot. I also agree with the rest of posters, she doesn't sound like a keeper and might be adding to the problem


Have a bit of oral before penetration and problem solved. She shows that she's into it enough to oral on you, and you will be erect so you get to penetrate.

If you start having erection issues with one person, if you hang around long enough you may have erection issues with most. Just find someone it acts right with.


----------



## JohnA (Jun 24, 2015)

Just tell her it is HER, not you and let her think about it. I imagine some women reading your thread taking hope that there may be hope for man yet. There is little you could say or do to demean a women such as her more. She might not ever get, people around her will.


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

Sometimes your little head is smarter than your big one.

The ONE time this happened to me was with the ONE girl that I never should have been with in the first place and that I regret.


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

Twice said:


> *Ok so my GF ang I were separated for two years while she tried on several different pairs of boots.
> 
> She found they weren't as sexy as her old pair of shoes (11 years), and called me up and wanted to try again and so we gave it a try...*.
> 
> ...


Send her to another shoe store in another mall far, far away - you do not needs this at all...you should have told her to keep on shoe shopping...and shut your door PERMANENTLY


----------



## anonmd (Oct 23, 2014)

Zombie thread


----------



## JoeHenderson (Oct 3, 2011)

Like the others mentioned, your body is telling you something. It kind of reminds me of this scene from Forgetting Sarah Marshall: https://youtu.be/lzPOzbiDYv4


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

If a man had to be in love to perform, the streets would be knee deep in starved prostitutes....You have a problem that will require some I.C. and therapy....It is probably associated with a deep seated need to please her....Since you are able to function on occasion, it should be fixable...


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

*Zombie Thread*


----------

